# Rate Ryan Gosling



## Deleted member 616 (Feb 21, 2019)




----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Feb 21, 2019)

7/10

he´d legit be incel if he weren´t famous.


----------



## mojopin (Feb 21, 2019)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> 7/10
> 
> he´d legit be incel if he weren´t famous.


No he wouldn’t jfl. Just watch any interview with him and he displays no feelings of insecurity, but instead is just a chill funny dude


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 21, 2019)

Average.


----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Feb 21, 2019)

mojopin said:


> No he wouldn’t jfl. *Just watch any interview with him and he displays no feelings of insecurity, but instead is just a chill funny dude*


what has that got to do with getting women? There is no correlation between personality and dating success. Only your face, race and height matter to women.


----------



## mojopin (Feb 21, 2019)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> what has that got to do with getting women? There is no correlation between personality and dating success.


Cope. When you’re chadlite as he is and have extreme charisma it helps a lot


----------



## MitDenJungs (Feb 21, 2019)

blue, deep set eyes

6


----------



## Deleted member 206 (Feb 21, 2019)

MitDenJungs said:


> 6


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

Subhuman


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 21, 2019)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> 7/10
> 
> he´d legit be incel if he weren´t famous.



"7/10" "Incel if here weren't famous" Choose one. 

Also he is a good looking dude, good facial harmony, nice coloring. People who say otherwise are coping.


----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Feb 21, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> "7/10" "Incel if here weren't famous" Choose one.
> 
> Also he is a good looking dude, good facial harmony, nice coloring. People who say otherwise are coping.


if you lined up 1000+ men aged 18-30 do you think he´d be the best looking one? I don´t think so.

That is essentially how modern dating works for women.


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 21, 2019)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> if you lined up 1000+ men aged 18-30 do you think he´d be the best looking one? I don´t think so.
> 
> That is essentially how modern dating works for women.




Im saying hes good looking, not that he is in the top 0,1%. 

You can get laid as average, so this dude wouldn't be an incel as above average.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 21, 2019)

dogtown said:


> Subhuman


He has the typical cuck face. He would be betabuxx if he wasn't statusmaxxed.


----------



## dogtown (Feb 21, 2019)

HorseFace said:


> "7/10" "Incel if here weren't famous" Choose one.
> 
> Also he is a good looking dude, good facial harmony, nice coloring. People who say otherwise are coping.



He’s looks subhuman


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 21, 2019)

dogtown said:


> He’s looks subhuman


He looks avg aesthetics wise tbh, just his face screams BETA CUCK. So he gets -99999 appeal and goes into subhuman status. No clue why people find this guy good looking, he is recessed and has cuck features. Guy is 2-3/10 overall due to cuck face, 5/10 aesthetics wise.


----------



## Lauking (Feb 21, 2019)

He's got a few "death sentences" - narrow set round assymetrical (prey) eyes, long chin, small lips. Good colouring though. Perhaps average/slighty above average in terms of facial attracitvness. Mostly status halo, but he's a cool dude also.


----------



## Sc22 (Feb 21, 2019)

Lauking said:


> He's got a few "death sentences" - narrow set round assymetrical (prey) eyes, long chin, small lips. Good colouring though. Perhaps average/slighty above average in terms of facial attracitvness. Mostly status halo, but he's a cool dude also. Now he looks like a slayer:


He'd rope on the spot seeing this morph.


----------



## Lauking (Feb 21, 2019)

Sc22 said:


> He'd rope on the spot seeing this morph.



Never ceases to amaze me how few millimeters of bone makes all the difference.


----------



## xz90 (Feb 21, 2019)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> what has that got to do with getting women? There is no correlation between personality and dating success. Only your face, race and height matter to women.


And frame


----------



## Bur_01 (Feb 21, 2019)

Lauking said:


> He's got a few "death sentences" - narrow set round assymetrical (prey) eyes, long chin, small lips. Good colouring though. Perhaps average/slighty above average in terms of facial attracitvness. Mostly status halo, but he's a cool dude also.


What an insane morph


----------



## Autist (Feb 21, 2019)

Average individual features harmonize to create an above average looking face.


----------



## theropeking (Feb 21, 2019)

4.5-5 psl


----------



## HorseFace (Feb 21, 2019)

theropeking said:


> 4.5-5 psl



Cope


----------



## Deleted member 357 (Feb 22, 2019)

There are all the memes of how is actually thebbest looking but i am LITERALLY watching FRACTURE right now ad while he is good looking, he is no hollywood heartthrob tier


----------



## Jass9770 (Feb 22, 2019)

Lifewasted said:


> View attachment 22451
> 
> 
> View attachment 22452


6/10 He kind of has a unique look.


----------



## Mew92 (May 26, 2019)

His skin, hair, coloring are all top notch. Eyes are asymmetric but the color makes up for it. Long face with extremely obtuse gonial angle. Everything comes together in harmony and will the strengths I would say he's at least at the 98% percentile.


----------



## The Dude Abides (May 26, 2019)

eye and skin coloring have performed a holy miracle and balanced out numerous death sentences. plus staus and money


----------



## Deleted member 1089 (May 26, 2019)

I think he's GL


----------



## UltraExtremeIntense (May 27, 2019)

He has the most harmony of anyone Ive seen on psl. Even if he weren't famous he would still slay


----------



## tony soprano (May 27, 2019)

mojopin said:


> No he wouldn’t jfl. Just watch any interview with him and he displays no feelings of insecurity, but instead is just a chill funny dude



yeah haha, its in your control you moron. just be a chill and funny dude haha


----------



## redrum (May 27, 2019)

Average but has an unique charm and looks somehow gl


----------



## mojopin (May 27, 2019)

tony soprano said:


> yeah haha, its in your control you moron. just be a chill and funny dude haha


He wouldn’t be like that if he wasn’t a chad


----------



## Rimcel (May 27, 2019)

5.5/10


----------



## TBOLT (May 27, 2019)

tony soprano said:


> yeah haha, its in your control you moron. just be a chill and funny dude haha



You cannot come off as chill and funny while ugly


----------



## itsoverbuddyboyo (May 27, 2019)

Rimcel said:


> 5.5/10


rims me


----------



## Slob (May 27, 2019)

6.5 - 7 PSL which is 8-9 normie rating. 
He's good looking, everything else is cope. Great coloring, harmony, decent height (solid 6'0"), status, money, fashionmaxxed, ultra NT and charismatic.


----------



## Zygos4Life (Jul 26, 2019)

Lauking said:


> He's got a few "death sentences" - narrow set round assymetrical (prey) eyes, long chin, small lips. Good colouring though. Perhaps average/slighty above average in terms of facial attracitvness. Mostly status halo, but he's a cool dude also.





Lauking said:


> He's got a few "death sentences" - narrow set round assymetrical (prey) eyes, long chin, small lips. Good colouring though. Perhaps average/slighty above average in terms of facial attracitvness. Mostly status halo, but he's a cool dude also.


HOLY CRAP THAT MORPH IS INSANE HE WWNT FROM BELOW AVERAGE TO CHAD


----------



## FatJattMofo (Jul 26, 2019)

literally 3 psl


----------



## Gebirgscel (Jul 26, 2019)

I dont like him at all

just google:
good looking men
intelligent celebrities
what is your face shape
gay alien skull lookism
literally not Ryan Gosling
what hairstyle suits you
how to up your fashion game
and much other bluepill articles on google pictures

He is fking everywhere
everytime I see him my T but also Cortisol rises


----------



## mido the slayer (Jul 26, 2019)

6/10 

High class British noble man look and unique facial futures imo 

Women will do anything to be with him JFL


----------



## Dogs (Jul 26, 2019)

Those pics of him are 6 psl being slightly generous, he's GL but even Hollywood knows that Brad Pitt even at his current age mogs him. There's a sketch that they did for I think the grammies that basically shows this, if someone would be able to find it.


----------

